# Box Blade Flipping Forward



## hunter270d (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi guys i am new to this forum i have an 8N ford tractor I have used for a couple years now and everything has always worked great all of the sudden while using box blade it started flipping or rolling forward as soon as it gets a load on it while pulling dirt/gravel it has never done this before and i havent changed anything.

lift works it goes up and down as it should im thinking it could be caused by the top link Draft linkage or something like that just wanted to see if this has happened to anyone else and what things i need to check
I have checked box blade itsself everything is tight and in good condition
no matter how i adjust the top link it still flips forward.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Intersting.
Box blade pulling straight?
There no stack w/upper adjustment link when box blade on ground?...did you level set on flat surface?,3 pt. hitch arm/arms are tight..no slop/or crack?
Keep us updated.


Welcome to TF.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, pictures are in order here!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your top link too short for the application? I think this may be one reason for yur box blade to flip forward. If your top link was longer, or set longer, it shouldn't flip forward. Also decide which point you should hook your top link to! maybe move it down a hole and see if this helps.


----------



## hunter270d (Aug 18, 2012)

hi guys here is up date to answer your guestions Box blade was leveled on flat surface all arm are tight in fact i just replaced all bolts and pins thinking maybe there was some play in the arm connections also I have adjusted the top link out to the point that blade was tilted back so far it wouldnt scrape .I did how ever ask a friend and was informed by him that i have most likely bent something in the Draft linkage which when spring is pushed in by top link due to to much pressure from a big load etc should lift the blad ever so slightly as to keep the blad from flipping and the Tractor from spinning tires or bogging down with the draft not working then the heavy load of dirt/gravel causes the blade to tip forward it pushes the spring in but does not activate the draft valve because it is bent. Also I have changed nothing on the blade or tractor and the Box blade has worked fine for 2 years just started this out of nowhere.
I will be taking the top plate off tomorrow to see if anything is bent worn or broken I will keep you poseted thank you for replying to my post if anyone has ever experienced this problem before i could use your insight.


----------



## hunter270d (Aug 18, 2012)

hi took off top plate inspected draft linkage nothing broken or bent does have alot of play so back to square 1 box blade flipping forward maybe there is to much play in linkage not sure not an expert


----------

